
Ask HN: What's up with all the WeWork posts lately? - mclightning
What is all the fuss about WeWork recently? A lot of seemingly unimportant points about WeWork, whether it&#x27;s a tech company or not. All the fuss about their IPO, not giving equity to an early employee, and so forth.<p>Why everyone is so obsessed about this company all of a sudden?<p>Is this an American thing?
======
gnikif
I guess everyone is excited about shit hitting the fan when they go public

